# Which villager do you think has the ugliest house (interior and/or exterior)?



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

I think we had a thread discussing our favorite villager houses, but I don't think we've had one for discussing our _*least*_ favorite villager houses?

So, with that in mind, who do you think has the ugliest house, interior and/or exterior?


----------



## raqball (May 5, 2020)

Beau. The dude has a sleeping bag and a picnic basket in there and that's his upgraded house! LOL


----------



## Edge (May 5, 2020)

I don’t care for Baabara’s exterior. I feel like the fancy door doesn’t match the rest of the house.


----------



## Babylon (May 5, 2020)

I don't know about ugliest overall... but *on my island *the ugliest is definitely Lolly.

House interior plays a big part in which villagers I keep. Lolly's is just _blah_. 
Honestly though, I think her house matches her character design too. She's so cute, but she's _blah_. Her design is to look like a real cat, and her house is designed to look like a regular home. 

To be fair, I like that Animal Crossing is a game and can be silly. I would love to decorate a room in my IRL home based on some stupid theme like froggy or arcade, but I can't. So I go out of my way to make my Animal Crossing home and island silly. That's probably why I think Lolly's house is ugly when it's actually just regular.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (May 5, 2020)

Billy's... it's.. it's trash. Literally. It's a pile of trash in room form.


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2020)

I don't know if this counts, but I think its the DIY lazy villager home, I can't stand seeing the dirt floor.


----------



## Noctis (May 5, 2020)

Have you guys seen the inside of Chief's house? its a total mess. He really be living like that. I should've taken a screenshot when I visited him.


----------



## Fluuffy (May 5, 2020)

I love coco but I hate both her house interior and exterior. She was a random move in for the first 5 plots. I did not knew I could invite through mystery islands. When I heard that starter villagers have basic furnitures, I figured I should kick her out then move her back in with her original house interior. Lo behold... her bed is hay, her table is stone and her walls is basically dirt. I can’t change her exterior but i’ll try to give her furnitures in hope that it changes.


----------



## astoria (May 5, 2020)

I’m glad there’s a thread on this!

I was excited to get Anhka from a friend but when I stepped into her house it was so boring! She just has a pyramid, caskets, and a golden toilet. Her house just seems so empty and she doesn’t even have a bed to lay in, very cold house. There’s not even a music player.

Bobs house was way too childish for me. Why is he in a kids room? You’d think the animal crossing characters were older and not children.


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 5, 2020)

Jacob literally lives in a garbage dump and I lowkey *love* it.

Shout outs to Billy too. Boy what a mess!


----------



## moon_child (May 5, 2020)

Noctis said:


> Have you guys seen the inside of Chief's house? its a total mess. He really be living like that. I should've taken a screenshot when I visited him.



I love Chief but I got rid of him for this very shallow reason. I felt so sorry for that but....


----------



## Heartcore (May 5, 2020)

Noctis said:


> Have you guys seen the inside of Chief's house? its a total mess. He really be living like that. I should've taken a screenshot when I visited him.



I came to this thread to say Chief. What were they thinking with his house? It literally doesn't match his character at all?? Like what?? Thankfully I'm not super particular about villager houses and I love Chief's design but like, really not sure what they were doing with Chief this game. Also his starting shirt looks horrible on him, is not his style at all and I hate it.


----------



## Fey (May 5, 2020)

This is why I don’t think the starter houses are that bad. Sure some are a bit boring, but in the case of some villagers’ original houses, the starter set-up is actually a blessing in disguise! 

To answer the question though—None of my villagers have awful houses, but I’ve seen pictures of the trashpile/hoarder interiors and been pretty disgusted. I actually think I’d feel uncomfortable visiting them. Same with Lucky’s graveyard—it’s just unsettling this time around, with the skeleton and all. Too morbid for my taste.


----------



## Bioness (May 5, 2020)

Noctis said:


> Have you guys seen the inside of Chief's house? its a total mess. He really be living like that. I should've taken a screenshot when I visited him.









At least Chief doesn't have a dirt floor. Several of the lazy and jock villagers live in literal trash.

Hornsby so far has had my least favorite house in game. I'm sure there are probably worse, but he has a dirt floor, moldy walls, newspapers, and trash bags.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Fluuffy said:


> I love coco but I hate both her house interior and exterior. She was a random move in for the first 5 plots. I did not knew I could invite through mystery islands. When I heard that starter villagers have basic furnitures, I figured I should kick her out then move her back in with her original house interior. Lo behold... her bed is hay, her table is stone and her walls is basically dirt. I can’t change her exterior but i’ll try to give her furnitures in hope that it changes.



Aww I love Cocos interior. It has an "ancient civilization being dug up" vibe to it. I decorated her outside area with more clay/stone DIYs along with fossils. I placed her by the beach, since her exterior house looks like a tropical hut. Since her hobbie is education, I often see her looking at the fossils and read books. It also still fits what her house in previous games looked like!


----------



## Heartcore (May 5, 2020)

Bioness said:


> At least Chief doesn't have a dirt floor. Several of the lazy and jock villagers live in literal trash.
> 
> Hornsby so far has had my least favorite house in game. I'm sure there are probably worse, but he has a dirt floor, moldy walls, newspapers, and trash bags.



I think my main problem is that it doesn't suit Chief at all. Same with the shirt. Like why is he wearing a sweater tied around his neck like a preppy frat boy but lives in a back-alley marketplace that looks like it smells like throw up and bad decisions?


----------



## Bioness (May 5, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I think my main problem is that it doesn't suit Chief at all. Same with the shirt. Like why is he wearing a sweater tied around his neck like a preppy frat boy but lives in a back-alley marketplace that looks like it smells like throw up and bad decisions?



His style is that of a struggling artist. He wears nice clothes, but lives in a run down apartment where he makes a bunch of art that he cannot sell.


----------



## Heartcore (May 5, 2020)

Bioness said:


> His style is that of a struggling artist. He wears nice clothes, but lives in a run down apartment where he makes a bunch of art that he cannot sell.



Yeah, sorry. Not buying it. It is just poorly designed.


----------



## Bioness (May 5, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> Yeah, sorry. Not buying it. It is just poorly designed.



I can understand not liking it, but it has a consistent theme in my opinion. The middle of his room has a rug with a bunch of stuff, like he is trying to sell it. The street art wallpapers shows he lives in a city with others like him. He also has that directors chair and autographed works, so he might do film as well.

Ever see the movie/play _Rent_?


----------



## Fey (May 5, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I came to this thread to say Chief. What were they thinking with his house? It literally doesn't match his character at all?? Like what?? Thankfully I'm not super particular about villager houses and I love Chief's design but like, really not sure what they were doing with Chief this game. Also his starting shirt looks horrible on him, is not his style at all and I hate it.





Bioness said:


> His style is that of a struggling artist. He wears nice clothes, but lives in a run down apartment where he makes a bunch of art that he cannot sell.



The way I see it Chief is—unfortunately for those who don’t like the characterization—pretty obviously supposed to be a con-artist. His house is a shady back-alley where he sells knockoffs and counterfeit art. The clothing style fits that role too, being a bit sleezy and promising more value than his wares actually deliver.


----------



## MarkySharky (May 5, 2020)

Eunice: it's basically a laundromat


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 5, 2020)

Probably not the _ugliest_ but im definitely not too fond of ricky's interior. this dude really put up fake stand up trees to make his wild life design work lmao. 



Spoiler: Ricky Interior










Might just be my opinion though. I at least find it kinda fun.


----------



## carackobama (May 5, 2020)

any of the houses with literal garbage on the ground....Nintendo why


----------



## chibski (May 5, 2020)

I hated Anchovy and I hated the exterior of his house. That said, it's hard to say which of the actual house interiors are the ugliest because four of my villagers are still stuck with the stupid basic houses filled with random things they've asked for and I can't stand them. I've heard Kid Cat has an ugly interior, but right now his interior still has a sleeping bag and it bugs me so much.


----------



## brockbrock (May 5, 2020)

MarkySharky said:


> Eunice: it's basically a laundromat
> 
> View attachment 253305



Okay, not gonna lie... I kinda love that and it could fit nicely into certain niche themes towns.


----------



## Loreley (May 5, 2020)

I think I dislike any house exterior that has bright colours, because it just doesn't fit my beachy village theme. Houses with multiple bright colours are worse than houses with a single (bright) colour scheme. Pietro's house is a known offender.


----------



## Syndra (May 5, 2020)

mira.. compared to her new leaf house, it's a major downgrade and i actually had to boot her for it sorry...........


----------



## CrankyPirate (May 5, 2020)

MarkySharky said:


> Eunice: it's basically a laundromat
> 
> View attachment 253305


I low key love this.


----------



## MarkySharky (May 5, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Okay, not gonna lie... I kinda love that and it could fit nicely into certain niche themes towns.


I think this goes to show we should have the option to buy empty buildings and kit them out how we want. Add signs etc. to show what they are.


----------



## bam94- (May 5, 2020)

Okay... I wouldn't say it's _ugly_ but I don't like Keaton's house at all. Which is a shame because as a villager he's really grown on me! But the exterior is ugly, and the interior looks like a parking lot with loads of cars. I don't know, just not my taste.


----------



## Figment (May 5, 2020)

I don't think the interiors of villagers homes bother me that much because I don't tend to hang out at my villager's houses for very long.

Actually, even with the weirder houses, sometimes you have to give them points for creativity. 

Initially, I was bothered by the dirt flooring of the lazy villager's starter/DIY house. I tried to give Derwin some flooring, but of course he didn't know what to do with it. I don't have Derwin anymore, but I got used to it.


----------



## AccfSally (May 5, 2020)

Caroline's room on this game, I don't have her but I seen what type of room she has.
Give her back her beach room, Nintendo!

Her room now looks like a manga studio (Here's a picture I found on Twitter, not mines).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257000190390591494


----------



## Lio (May 5, 2020)

Out of all the villagers on my island, I think I dislike Coco and Zucker's exteriors the most. I don't _hate_ them, but I don't like the wooden door they use.

Not my picture but:


Spoiler: Coco's Exterior











I just don't like that style of door in particular lol.

As for interiors... I can't say I dislike any of them to be honest.


----------



## Corvusrene (May 5, 2020)

I really dislike what they did to Eugene's house in this game. the weird office look doesn't really match his greaser vibe at all.


----------



## starlightsong (May 5, 2020)

Mira and Sterling. Sterling lived in a fancy castle in NL and now he lives in a dungeon and it’s the saddest thing I’ve ever seen, and Mira has a cool space-themed house filled with astro furniture in NL and now in NH she just has folding chairs and dinosaur stands and it doesn’t even look like a house and I hate it! Also, it’s not ugly exactly, but Boomer’s doesn’t fit him either. He’s a space pilot and his NL house shows that but in this game they just generically gave every penguin all the ice furniture, which works for some of them (Sprinkle and Aurora have lovely houses for example) but not others. I have Mira and Boomer in my space-themed NL town and now I don’t know if I’d bother getting them in a space-themed island if I did one.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



astoria said:


> I’m glad there’s a thread on this!
> 
> I was excited to get Anhka from a friend but when I stepped into her house it was so boring! She just has a pyramid, caskets, and a golden toilet. Her house just seems so empty and she doesn’t even have a bed to lay in, very cold house. There’s not even a music player.
> 
> Bobs house was way too childish for me. Why is he in a kids room? You’d think the animal crossing characters were older and not children.


Bob’s house has always been like that going back to the very first game, actually! The lazies are more childish than other personalities so some of them do have rooms like that. Ugly or not, at least it’s keeping in line with the theme of his NL house (and all the ones before it) unlike some of the other villager’s houses that changed a lot to the point they don’t suit them at all anymore.

Also I agree on Ankha, she’s always had that sort of theme to her house but at least in CF she has a bed and in NL she has a fancy-looking chair. Her house is so barren in this game by comparison.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 5, 2020)

I actually like all of my villagers’ interiors besides Reneigh who was a starter with a starter home. Aurora and Apollo have cool interiors.


----------



## alias (May 5, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> Billy's... it's.. it's trash. Literally. It's a pile of trash in room form.



Seconding this ... I love Billy but his house!!! SIR!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (May 5, 2020)

Chief's house steered me away from him.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 5, 2020)

We need the laugh react soooooooo badly for this forum.

Stitches has been a dreamie for me since way back due to my rl obsession with stuffed animals. But I am NOT loving the images I have seen for his exterior. I'm still going to boot up his amiibo and invite him in... but if I can't stand the look of the exterior, i may switch over to the other plush lazy boy, Biskit. Just feels too much of a grown up, mature look for my plushie lazy boy T^T I do ike biskit, he just isn't plus enough~ for me to want both lazy plush boys. (and lazy is definitely not a face personality to me either.)


----------



## astoria (May 5, 2020)

How can I forget STERLINGS house!? They put his cool medieval theme from the other games in the garbage and replaced it with a jail cell playing creepy disturbing K.K. Dirge. I always have to mute my game when I go in his house. And I gave him Lucky KK and King KK and he played it for a day and went back to playing dirge.


----------



## bam94- (May 5, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> We need the laugh react soooooooo badly for this forum.
> 
> Stitches has been a dreamie for me since way back due to my rl obsession with stuffed animals. But I am NOT loving the images I have seen for his exterior. I'm still going to boot up his amiibo and invite him in... but if I can't stand the look of the exterior, i may switch over to the other plush lazy boy, Biskit. Just feels too much of a grown up, mature look for my plushie lazy boy T^T I do ike biskit, he just isn't plus enough~ for me to want both lazy plush boys. (and lazy is definitely not a face personality to me either.)


I have Stitches in my town and I gotta admit, I was so disappointed with his exterior. But the interior of his house makes up for it.


----------



## starlightsong (May 5, 2020)

astoria said:


> How can I forget STERLINGS house!? They put his cool medieval theme from the other games in the garbage and replaced it with a jail cell playing creepy disturbing K.K. Dirge. I always have to mute my game when I go in his house. And I gave him Lucky KK and King KK and he played it for a day and went back to playing dirge.
> View attachment 253368
> View attachment 253369
> 
> View attachment 253370


I told my friends that Sterling lives in a jail cell now and one of them said it’s his castle dungeon so I said “okay but why does he LIVE in his DUNGEON?” and the other said “he knows what he did” as a joke. Lmao his design is so cool and his NL house was so awesome idk why they did this!


----------



## Sloom (May 5, 2020)

decided to add pics for everyone in this thread who didnt attach a pic. (courtesy of nookipedia and the FANDOM wiki)
I was desperate to see all of them so I thought I'd show them to you guys too



Spoiler: Beau














Spoiler: Baabara (exterior)













Spoiler: Lolly













Spoiler: Billy













Spoiler: Default Lazy Starter Home













Spoiler: Coco













Spoiler: Ankha













Spoiler: Jakey (or Jacob if you're an Americanish LOSER)













Spoiler: Anchovy








this one probably wins for my personal least favourite so far





Spoiler: Kid Cat













Spoiler: Mira













Spoiler: Keaton













Spoiler: Zucker (exterior)













Spoiler: Eugene










Spoiler: Raymond's house, for comparison
















Spoiler: Stitches (exterior)











EDIT: houses that came after this post!



Spoiler: Tabby













Spoiler: Lucha













Spoiler: Camofrog (exterior)













Spoiler: Hornsby













Spoiler: Zucker













Spoiler: Lucky













Spoiler: Bruce













Spoiler: Avery













Spoiler: Phoebe








this is honestly my fave house in the game lol





Spoiler: Flora













Spoiler: Dom













Spoiler: Octavian (interior & exterior)

















Spoiler: Judy













Spoiler: Papi











enjoy!
(also why is Eugene's house literally Raymond's house lmao, they're nothing alike)


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 5, 2020)

I'm not particularly fond of Tabby's interior design choices. Her house is a cluttered mess and the first thing you see after entering her front door is a darn toilet - which also happens to be the most comfortable object in her home. Of course she always boasts about her special Tabby-style. Seriously, I don't know what that girl is on most of the time.


----------



## marea (May 5, 2020)

I am glad i got Hazel as a starter because i am not a fan of her real interior. It has like two chairs and a ping pong table and that is it, not ugly but i dont like it. I gave her stuff to put in her house and it looks alright so far but i want to add more color to it since it is all wood. I saw someone a while back say Chief looks like he is selling knock offs in a back alley and after reading through this thread it does seem plausible that is exactly what they were going for! They turned him into Redd, my poor foxie.


----------



## starlightsong (May 5, 2020)

marea said:


> I am glad i got Hazel as a starter because i am not a fan of her real interior. It has like two chairs and a ping pong table and that is it, not ugly but i dont like it. I gave her stuff to put in her house and it looks alright so far but i want to add more color to it since it is all wood. I saw someone a while back say Chief looks like he is selling knock offs in a back alley and after reading through this thread it does seem plausible that is exactly what they were going for! They turned him into Redd, my poor foxie.


I thought of Chief’s house as more of a “struggling artist who comes from a run-down city and makes paintings nobody will buy” sort of aesthetic because he never seemed like a bad guy, with his goal in NL being to be a poet and his Pocket Camp bio saying not to judge a wolf by his fur just because he seems rude, and because that’s just the vibe his house seems to give me but I can also get what you’re saying LOL. He only correctly used one of the things I gave him and I otherwise can’t get him to replace his stupid cardboard bed or his trashcans/bags and I hate it! It’s just so weird looking.


----------



## Druidsleep (May 5, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I think we had a thread discussing our favorite villager houses, but I don't think we've had one for discussing our _*least*_ favorite villager houses?
> 
> So, with that in mind, who do you think has the ugliest house, interior and/or exterior?


Tucker, I want them to leave my island


----------



## Altarium (May 5, 2020)

I've always hated Harry's house. There's something really disturbing about a hippo who's heavily implied to be dirty and smelly living in... a bathroom/bathhouse? Just why? In NH his house is more barren than ever.


----------



## kakuzu (May 5, 2020)

raddles house ???? is so bizarre ???? please in my town he has the pear furniture n im like . sir where did this come from . love him but it do be lookin bad


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 5, 2020)

I am not a fan of this house style exterior, reminds me of a hut. This is Sherbs house (his interior is actually cute) but marshal has this kind of house exterior too, not my jam personally but I will accept it because I love them.


----------



## Blue Triangles (May 5, 2020)

I had Lucha as a villager until he moved out recently. He had the boxing corners and the wall with the cheering crowd on. Yuck! Not a nice look if you ask me.


----------



## birdsquad (May 5, 2020)

I recently got Sterling and I LOVE his whole vibe, never had him in NL so I'm less affected by his house now being a dungeon but my issue is more with his exterior....






Again, no clue what colour scheme he had in his NL exterior and it kinda matches the colours of his beak but dear god that bright yellow door throws me off so bad. I could deal with the terracotta orange if not for that eyesore of a door colour

editing to say: oh my god this thread got me curious about what ketchups ( my ultimate dreamy) house exterior looks like and she seems to have the SAME colour scheme as sterling...looks like i better get used to it ^^;


----------



## 0kamu0 (May 5, 2020)

Am I the only one who likes Chief's interior? I think it's kinda funny an old man is living in an alleyway lol


----------



## trashpedia (May 5, 2020)

- I really didn't like Jacob's interior when I had him. It's literally trashy.
- I was thinking about having Sterling in the future but I don't think I like his interior either. Why a dungeon? I would have liked a room full of golden armor, as that would have been more fitting for him.

Other thoughts:
- I don't hate Coco's and Zucker's exterior home design, as it reminds me of a traditional Polynesian home sorta?
- Mira's interior reminds me of a play or a theater
- Sherb's exterior is so pretty! I love anything mint colored! <3


----------



## kindakooky (May 5, 2020)

Well until I finally managed to make him leave a couple of weeks ago I had Camofrog in my town and I hated his house exterior almost as much as I hated him - it's just really dark and ugly. I can't remember what the interior looked though since I only ever went inside his house once.


----------



## cinch (May 5, 2020)

.


----------



## skylucario (May 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I've always hated Harry's house. There's something really disturbing about a hippo who's heavily implied to be dirty and smelly living in... a bathroom/bathhouse? Just why? In NH his house is more barren than ever.
> 
> View attachment 253439


lol i both ironically and unironically love it.

i love all of my villagers’ interiors, but i’m disappointed that punchy and daisy’s look so similar, and i miss butch’s modern-style house (though his current one is nice, too). antonio’s is the most “boring”, but i kinda like it because it also shows off his nerdy side. he likes reading manga! (he has a stack of books with the manga customisation option)

when it comes to exteriors, i’m not a *huge* fan of marshal’s and antonio’s only because they don’t match their neighbors’ exteriors. maybe i should move them next to each other...? but the current layout is literally perfect in that my lazy and smug are in the same plots that my original lazy and smug were.


----------



## Kanapachi (May 5, 2020)

hornsby lives in filth


----------



## N a t (May 5, 2020)

I can't post a pic right now but Zucker's interior bugs me. I think it looks gross. He lives with food stalls in a run down looking back yard or something. It stinks. As much as I love him, I dislike that very much. Maybe one day if I ever feel like it, I can part ways with him but I like him so much that for now I can tolerate it...


----------



## Anj2k6 (May 5, 2020)

My boi Zucker >_< 
I think he was supposed to be a street food vendor, but everything in his house just clashes. Pretty disappointing after his house in New Leaf. Will probably try gifting him some more furniture.


----------



## Kyneria (May 5, 2020)

Ok so I remembered visiting Knox in a friend's island and while his interior is pretty cool I had to post it because...




Why does it feel like he's some kind of cult leader? It creeped me out so much! (this is a google image I found of it)
One thing is for sure, the people behind these interiors had a blast with some!


----------



## Xeleron (May 5, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I think I dislike any house exterior that has bright colours, because it just doesn't fit my beachy village theme. Houses with multiple bright colours are worse than houses with a single (bright) colour scheme. Pietro's house is a known offender.


Can relate.... kinda regret inviting Sherb for this exact reason...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2020)

I was very disappointed to see Lucky's house in New Horizons.  It's just so mediocre and vaguely spooky.  In New Leaf, he had an Egyptian-like house that suited him very well.  Now, it's bland and not even slightly Egyptian.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 5, 2020)

Bruce is one of them


----------



## Xeleron (May 5, 2020)

I can only speak for the villagers I have, but I'm not a fan of Avery's interior.... or Phoebe's. They are definitely very thematic but it's a bit much for me.


----------



## Bioness (May 5, 2020)

Fey said:


> The way I see it Chief is—unfortunately for those who don’t like the characterization—pretty obviously supposed to be a con-artist. His house is a shady back-alley where he sells knockoffs and counterfeit art. The clothing style fits that role too, being a bit sleezy and promising more value than his wares actually deliver.



Oh, I like that one too!


----------



## ayeeprill (May 5, 2020)

I was so disappointed to see Flora's house interior in New Horizons. It does not suit her at ALL


----------



## rengetsu (May 5, 2020)

Is there somewhere online that has villager house images?? I was trying to find villagers with certain themes xD


----------



## starlightsong (May 5, 2020)

rengetsu said:


> Is there somewhere online that has villager house images?? I was trying to find villagers with certain themes xD


This website and this thread each have a lot, but not all of them. I'm not sure if there's a complete database of all interiors and exteriors yet.


----------



## terminator (May 5, 2020)

I really don't like Dom's house. Its like an outdoorsy house and don't like it. She lives right next to Audie in my town who has a nice looking outdoorsy house and it just makes me really not like Dom.


----------



## chainosaur (May 5, 2020)

I love Octavian, but why does he have an eastern exterior and then like... an outer space interior. It's so bizarre.


----------



## marea (May 5, 2020)

I just remembred the furniture judy has in her home. I dont even plan on getting her but i am a little underwhelmed. I expected something more than the kiddie set in pastel, or at least more decorations. The colors make sense, though.


----------



## astoria (May 5, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> I was so disappointed to see Flora's house interior in New Horizons. It does not suit her at ALL


Same! It’s just a barren home with a bunch of plastic flamingos. Her wallpaper and flooring looks cool though


----------



## chriss (May 5, 2020)

As much as I love Keaton, his parking lot interior sucks.

Also I really did not like Hazel's house, inside and out. I'm one of the people who actually like Hazel and invited her to my island but let her go recently cause her house wasn't working for me.


----------



## voltairenism (May 5, 2020)

Coco I'm so sorry but your house SUCKS


----------



## chibby (May 5, 2020)

i'll second flora's interior, i cannot stand it. tbh i'm not a big fan of the themed houses really, so it might just be personal preference. i really just want my villagers to have a "normal" house that has things like a couch, or you know, a bed.


----------



## cicely (May 5, 2020)

lol i actually love a lot of the ugly houses posted here because I think they add character. I like that Flora lives in a flamingo habitat, Chief having that sketchy house, Phoebe living in magma, etc. I think houses that tell a story are neat but I get why having no practical items in there looks weird.
My exception to this is houses based on offices, like Raymond and Eugene. "Office" is the ugliest theme imo and my personal hell


kakuzu said:


> raddles house ???? is so bizarre ???? please in my town he has the pear furniture n im like . sir where did this come from . love him but it do be lookin bad


raddle's house is amazing though, do you have the default lazy house?


Spoiler


----------



## Neechan (May 5, 2020)

Considering chiefs home in nl isn’t any better either


----------



## kakuzu (May 5, 2020)

cicely said:


> lol i actually love a lot of the ugly houses posted here because I think they add character. I like that Flora lives in a flamingo habitat, Chief having that sketchy house, Phoebe living in magma, etc. I think houses that tell a story are neat but I get why having no practical items in there looks weird.
> My exception to this is houses based on offices, like Raymond and Eugene. "Office" is the ugliest theme imo and my personal hell
> 
> raddle's house is amazing though, do you have the default lazy house?
> ...


LMAOOOO i must i forgot wht this is so sad 4 me rip


----------



## Sharksheep (May 5, 2020)

Papi's house is terrible. It looks like a daycare. He baby talks but I prefer the lazy villager diy house over that.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 5, 2020)

i'm not a huge fan of either chief's or lucky's house. lucky's graveyard aesthetic is kind of boring and bland to look at? chief's is supposed to resemble some kind of street market with the graffiti wallpaper but it's just so... ugly. i want their houses to look like places where they would actually live


----------



## telluric (May 5, 2020)

I won't lie I'm not a big fan of Roscoe's interior, even though he's one of my favourite villagers. While it fits with his theme and everything with all the dark stuff, it still just seems a little bland. And why does he have a table behind his bed, with a second music player? It just doesn't seem well thought out.


----------



## cicely (May 5, 2020)

telluric said:


> View attachment 253647
> I won't lie I'm not a big fan of Roscoe's interior, even though he's one of my favourite villagers. While it fits with his theme and everything with all the dark stuff, it still just seems a little bland. And why does he have a table behind his bed, with a second music player? It just doesn't seem well thought out.


Yeah that's true, I have Roscoe too and his house is a bit disappointing. Roscoe has always had the modern (or sleek) set so it feels like in this game they just gave him random black items. And there's no chess items either...


----------



## 0orchid (May 5, 2020)

Barold, hands down (not my pic, found on google images)


----------



## Spunki (May 5, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Barold, hands down (not my pic, found on google images)



God that makes him more creepier. Like some stranger which places hidden cameras everywhere and just keeps watching People.





For me Rooney. Why does this look like an Abandoned Warehouse? What’s with the wallpaper and the floor? This is no gym in my eyes.


----------



## Skunk (May 5, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> Billy's... it's.. it's trash. Literally. It's a pile of trash in room form.


Thats what makes his house perfect.. I hate him, but I LOVE HIS HOUSE. Manga and trash, he is the ultimate NEET fantasy.

I am glad I got to see Audie Inside his house before I kicked him out, what she had to say is very true.



Spoiler: Billy's House


----------



## pashminablanket (May 5, 2020)

Skunk said:


> Thats what makes his house perfect.. I hate him, but I LOVE HIS HOUSE. Manga and trash, he is the ultimate NEET fantasy.
> 
> I am glad I got to see Audie Inside his house before I kicked him out, what she had to say is very true.
> 
> ...


ok this is hilarious


----------



## Katarzyna (May 5, 2020)

raqball said:


> Beau. The dude has a sleeping bag and a picnic basket in there and that's his upgraded house! LOL


I can look past this because Beau literally thinks he's Brilliant for having "outdoor stuff.... inside" How could anyone fault that. He's a mess and I love him.


----------



## Dewasa (May 5, 2020)

Exterior wise, I have to throw in my guy Sherb. His blue house is hidden to avoid photosensitive epilepsy.


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 5, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Bruce is one of them



Yes, his house is always despicable— it’s that tired city walled lot with graffiti, a basketball hoop, and cardboard box furniture! It bums me out because I always have him as my cranky— I really like HIM for some reason— but we can never hang out at his place. I give him so many housewarming/housefresheneing/houseobliterating items, but nothing can really make much difference...

Again we have an old dude living in reduced circumstances. Why???

I’d been hoping he’d be better off this time... (note that this is NOT my image. MY Bruce is even worse off than the guy below because my Bruce has a yucky house crammed with a million ill-advised gifts from me, like plants, new clothes, exotic fish I catch... my efforts have only made him look like a crazed hoarder living in a tired city walled lot. <sigh>)


----------



## edsett (May 5, 2020)

I’m surprised people don’t like Chief’s house. I love the contrast of how put together he looks versus his shady back-alley house. The fact he’s an artist is a plus (he has a painting set!) and how he can be a struggling artist and/or a con-man is a fun theme. It seems he would get along with Redd aha.

My vote for bad interior is Eugene and Mira. Mira’s is pretty empty and kinda just standees while Eugene’s office house doesn’t match his design at all.


----------



## Neechan (May 5, 2020)

Beau‘s home isn’t any different from nl either, his home is basically a backyard theme, so I like his interior in nh


also isn’t related but I hate that Bam‘s catch phrase is now kablang....like what? Why? Boosh was fine...


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 5, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> Yes, his house is always despicable— it’s that tired city walled lot with graffiti, a basketball hoop, and cardboard box furniture! It bums me out because I always have him as my cranky— I really like HIM for some reason— but we can never hang out at his place. I give him so many housewarming/housefresheneing/houseobliterating items, but nothing can really make much difference...
> 
> Again we have an old dude living in reduced circumstances. Why???
> 
> ...


I more likely see him as a hobo because of that house. Longs your trying to not make his house look like that xD

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Neechan said:


> Beau‘s home isn’t any different from nl either, his home is basically a backyard theme, so I like his interior in nhView attachment 253674
> also isn’t related but I hate that Bam‘s catch phrase is now kablang....like what? Why? Boosh was fine...


strange change they did there

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



telluric said:


> View attachment 253647
> I won't lie I'm not a big fan of Roscoe's interior, even though he's one of my favourite villagers. While it fits with his theme and everything with all the dark stuff, it still just seems a little bland. And why does he have a table behind his bed, with a second music player? It just doesn't seem well thought out.


that..that looks so sad, even though he is an emo but why.


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Beau‘s home isn’t any different from nl either, his home is basically a backyard theme, so I like his interior in nhView attachment 253674
> also isn’t related but I hate that Bam‘s catch phrase is now kablang....like what? Why? Boosh was fine...



I have Beau’s starter house and I think it’s one of the rare instances where I vastly prefer it to his actual interior.


----------



## starlightsong (May 6, 2020)

I just looked up Diva's house because I actually like her and I was curious, and oh jeez--



I'm one of like, 2 or 3 fans she has and this makes me less likely to ever move her in in NH. Did she get Ankha to decorate or something? I mean she does have some kind of sandy flooring and 2 mummy caskets in NL, so I would understand if her NH house had just a little bit of an Egyptian theme too, but in NL she also has fancy rococo stuff and a phonograph and a whirlpool bath! So I was expecting something nice and elegant and probably purple considering she actually has a cute purple exterior:



And yet... her interior looks almost identical to Ankha's and just as cold and sad. I don't understand it. Where do either of them eat or sleep or sit comfortably or do anything?


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

listen, i love beau but his interior is just _not_ it


----------



## petrichr (May 7, 2020)

I have Hornsby and his interior is... interesting. he is literally squatting



BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> Billy's... it's.. it's trash. Literally. It's a pile of trash in room form.


I was like how bad can it be...


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 7, 2020)

The starter lazy interior is pretty ugly to me, while I get a cozy vibe - the dirt floor really brings out the "bug friends" dialogue they have more and I can't wait to move my default lazy out to see different interiors than that one. Starter jock interior is less ugly but a bit sad with them still having a sleeping bag  I wish I could get you a bed!


----------



## Nefarious (May 7, 2020)

Sloom said:


> Spoiler: Eugene



_Eugene's home tells the story of a struggling musician who's career couldn't get off the ground, and so he had to resort to getting a boring office job._


----------



## starlightsong (May 7, 2020)

Okay, I hate having to keep coming back here because I don't wanna seem overly critical and some of the villagers in this game have truly gorgeous houses, but--



Literally what is this? Why? Just looking at it makes me depressed.

I mean, to be fair, I also came across this screenshot of Jacob's RV in New Leaf so I'm guessing his house there is pretty awful too:



so like. at least it keeps in line with the theme of his NL house. But I have to ask, _did it really have to_? Man, poor Jacob... at least the NL version has books to read. And a bed, even if it is a cardboard one. Unless the hay pile in the middle of the NH one is supposed to be a bed? I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Aleigh (May 7, 2020)

Noctis said:


> Have you guys seen the inside of Chief's house? its a total mess. He really be living like that. I should've taken a screenshot when I visited him.


I've got Chief on my island right now, I can screenshot if y'all are interested. I don't think it's the ugliest though

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

nvm lmao someone already provided


----------



## Orieii (May 7, 2020)

Love Kid Cat to bits, but his house is a bit..  Like, dear lord!  I understand he’s obsessed with the color red and everything, but his house exterior is kinda overkill  Kinda sad his house is such trash. It doesn’t match my island aesthetic at all, but I love him so much, so I’ll try to make it work  And his house interior is pretty much the same as it was in NL, which was also trash imo  *sighs* Me and him have a lot of work to do, lol

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



starlightsong said:


> Okay, I hate having to keep coming back here because I don't wanna seem overly critical and some of the villagers in this game have truly gorgeous houses, but--
> View attachment 254228
> Literally what is this? Why? Just looking at it makes me depressed.
> 
> ...


Now I feel bad for complaining about Kid Cat’s house


----------



## Sloom (May 7, 2020)

Sloom said:


> decided to add pics for everyone in this thread who didnt attach a pic. (courtesy of nookipedia and the FANDOM wiki)
> I was desperate to see all of them so I thought I'd show them to you guys too
> 
> 
> ...



just added all the new one's into my dumbass megapost ALSO THE PERSON WHO SAID PHOEBE WILL BE EXECUTED. WRONG. WRONG. (also to be executed: people who said sherb's exterior, bruce's interior and mira's interior. all very incorrect, very bad)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 7, 2020)

Part of the reason why half the houses are disappointing/ugly is because the initial game has such a limited amount of furniture to incorporate into the houses. So many villagers have similar concepts and items because they have to literally decorate 400+ villager houses with enough furniture to fill a quarter of an island.


----------



## starlightsong (May 7, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Part of the reason why half the houses are disappointing/ugly is because the initial game has such a limited amount of furniture to incorporate into the houses. So many villagers have similar concepts and items because they have to literally decorate 400+ villager houses with enough furniture to fill a quarter of an island.


I’m glad to finally see someone else bring this up tbh as it’s a big issue for me—they can add the old furniture sets through updates for _me_ to use, sure, but they’re not gonna update the default villager houses. I’ve definitely noticed some of the houses I feel look really weird and unfitting in this game (Mira’s for example—you can like it if you want and I won’t judge, but I got her in my space themed NL town for her old astro house and now her new house isn’t even a _house_, it’s just some weird theater...? Also Eugene, he used to have a lot of sleek stuff and so did Roscoe who I think someone here mentioned) have had a lot, if not all, of the furniture they used in NL removed from NH and I’m sure that’s part of the issue.


----------



## Fey (May 7, 2020)

I’m never really a fan of houses that are meant to look like outdoor environments. 

Like a few others have said, I also prefer realistic homes with more or less normal furniture. A bed, or at least a couch or similar surface is almost a requirement. I don’t care how beautiful or cohesive an interior is—if it’s just a bathroom or kitchen I won’t be too happy. 

Flora’s house offends in every way, because it falls short in each category: 
it’s an outdoor environment, lacks a bed, and isn’t even cohesive design-wise! Like really, a flamingo in a...swamp (?!) surrounded by...an alpine landscape? The floor and wall don’t match at all, they are entirely opposing locations/climates. I’m so, so glad mine lives in the default peppy house. Which is actually hella cute imo and suits her style pretty well!


----------



## starlightsong (May 7, 2020)

Sloom said:


> just added all the new one's into my dumbass megapost ALSO THE PERSON WHO SAID PHOEBE WILL BE EXECUTED. WRONG. WRONG. (also to be executed: people who said sherb's exterior, bruce's interior and mira's interior. all very incorrect, very bad)


lol, i’m not the one who said phoebe and i don’t think her house is ugly but i _would_ like to say this: her wall and flooring are awesome. they fit her really well. i just think that besides that her house is uh, unfurnished and barren tbh? she’s only got like 3 things in there besides the crafting bench and when villagers have houses like that it makes me sad for them and wonder if they can’t afford any furniture so yeah, I’ll probably have her on my island at some point but I’ll need to gift her things to make her house feel more comfy to live in. but at least she has a place to sleep unlike some villagers. and idk why anyone is saying sherb??? hello, his house is so cute!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Fey said:


> I’m never really a fan of houses that are meant to look like outdoor environments.
> 
> Like a few others have said, I also prefer realistic homes with more or less normal furniture. A bed, or at least a couch or similar surface is almost a requirement. I don’t care how beautiful or cohesive an interior is—if it’s just a bathroom or kitchen I won’t be too happy.
> 
> ...


tbh i love some of the crazy themed houses and the ones that look like backyards and beaches and stuff!! sometimes realistic houses are cute too, it just depends for me. but i’m with you on the fact that they always should have at least some normal house stuff too, i don’t understand how any villager can just not have a bed of any kind or even only have like 2-3 pieces of furniture and call it a day. those type of things make me sad every single time i see them and NH seems to do it a lot 
eta: i just realized this is something that bugs me about beau’s house, which i’ve seen brought up a lot here. i actually _like_ it and it keeps the theme he has in NL, but it occurred to me that his NL house looks cozier because he has a cute little hammock as opposed to a sleeping bag, and a nice table too!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 7, 2020)

I grew to like Rooney, but I gave him to a friend. His house was boxing themed which made sense with his boxing theme... expect he is a cranky. It really bothered me, it looked and felt jock, not like a cranky old guy


----------



## cicely (May 7, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Okay, I hate having to keep coming back here because I don't wanna seem overly critical and some of the villagers in this game have truly gorgeous houses, but--
> View attachment 254228
> Literally what is this? Why? Just looking at it makes me depressed.
> 
> ...


his tropical bird appearance and the difference between his animal forest house and this makes it seem like an unintentional environmental message LOL


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 7, 2020)

Ugh! I'm unsure about which jock should be my final one, but definitely not going with Kid Cat. I hate that interior.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 7, 2020)

I don't have her, but Flora's interior is so disappointingly bad! It was so cute and pretty in New Leaf, and very much her. This time they have flung in some Flamingo ornaments and called it a day.


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

I don't like Octavian's interior. It's just a couple space things thrown around randomly.


----------



## Le Ham (May 7, 2020)

So, uh... Billy was my starter jock and he's my favorite villager on Espera right now, but I just now found out what his interior would've looked like... _hoo boy_ am I glad he's my starter


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 7, 2020)

man, y'all are HARSh, most of these I think are really cool house interiors.

I think Purrl's interior is a little bland but it's still fine.


----------



## Haxot (May 8, 2020)

Graham’s interior is horrible. Because of that I wanna kick him off my island >_<

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



MarkySharky said:


> Eunice: it's basically a laundromat
> 
> View attachment 253305



haha!


----------



## Believe (May 8, 2020)

this thread just made me realize I have a glitched house exterior (coco)... which happened quite conveniently cause I liked Lily's more anyways


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 8, 2020)

I didn't know that so many people hated Chief's house, but I personally love it! It's probably coupled by the fact that I love graffiti + Chief being a dreamie but I think it gives him so much character! I give him a bunch of expensive stuff to replace the garbage bags though

On the other end, the house I like least is Marshal's house. Not because it looks bad, but it doesn't remind me of the Marshal I knew in NL. I knew him as the cute squirrel whose house is a little bit of a sloppy mess. Now in NH, his house is like a mini coffee shop. While cute, and I do like the interior, it doesn't even make me think like he's the same character


----------



## Jared:3 (May 8, 2020)

Disappointed in Mira's house, her interior in NL was amazing and fit her so well but her house in NH is so lazy and looks like a stupid theatre. Considering booting her for Cherry instead who has a much better house...


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2020)

I was considering having Eunice as a potential dream villager for my island because she's really cute but once I found out her house is literally a laundromat I had to pass.


----------

